# Spent the bday alone for the first time in 20years...



## frigginlost (Oct 5, 2011)

Day 62 since the "I'm not in love with you speech". STBXW has been out of the house for 3 weeks. No counseling, no working on it, no reason at all other then she has nothing more to give. I spent my birthday alone,she spent it filling out the divorce paperwork. Going to lose the house, credit, and Damn near everything else. She did leave me something though.... Her wedding dress hanging in the closet. How nice...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## madaboutlove (Aug 28, 2011)

yuck, I can only tell you I feel your pain. My H left after 28 years together, similar explanation. We were apart for our wedding anniversary, and the holidays are coming. This year will be bad, but next year will be better. Hang in there


----------



## everafter (Mar 10, 2011)

Get an atty, you might not lose as much as you think. Donate the wedding dress--maybe it will benefit someone else. Also, try not to count the days. I try to look at the small positives: more closet space, the dog isn't overfed, etc. Tincture of time makes it easier.


----------



## 67flh (Sep 26, 2011)

my wife came in the house on my brithday, handed me a pint of jack, and said she was leaving....i feel for you,it does get alot better though.


----------



## Freak On a Leash (Feb 19, 2010)

I feel badly for you because you have been wronged and are still in shock and trying to deal with your situation. It's terrible to be in that position.  I will say that if you've had a horrible time on your B-day as a result of fighting and stress due to the other person's being there your attitude is different. 

I've had several of my birthdays and holidays ruined by my H's antics and our fighting so it got to be preferable to be alone or at least without him. Some of my best birthdays have been when I was alone doing something I liked. I'm thinking about taking my next birthday off and going on a trip to Newfoundland, a place I've always wanted to explore. But then again, I don't mind being alone, even on holidays and birthdays. 

Last year my H ruined our Thanksgiving and was gone by Christmas. My kids and I spent Christmas together and it was FAR better without him. He did stop by for an hour later and ate with us and then left and we were glad to see him go. 

We are doing Thanksgiving with him this year and I'm in "wait and see" mode. How it goes will determine whether he'll be included at Christmas.


----------

